# Size matters for 'sex cheat' frogs



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

BBC Nature - Size matters for 'sex cheat' frogs

I thought this was kind of interesting, enjoy


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I have a leuc that does something similar. He lets the other guy call, and then, he steps out in the path of the female while she is looking for the calling male. Cracks me up.


----------

